# java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)



## blue_devil86 (20. Nov 2006)

Hallo habe folgendes Problem ich bekomme immer wieder eine Fehlermedlung 


```
package javaapplication9; 
import java.sql.*; 
import java.util.*; 


/** 
* 
* 
*/ 
public class Main { 
    
    /** Creates a new instance of Main */ 
    public Main() { 
        
} 
    

    public static void main(String[] args) { 
        
        
     try { 
        Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver").newInstance(); 
        } catch (ClassNotFoundException ex) { 
            ex.printStackTrace(); 
        } catch (InstantiationException ex) { 
            ex.printStackTrace(); 
        } catch (IllegalAccessException ex) { 
            ex.printStackTrace(); 
        } 
        

    } 
    
}
```


die Fehlermeldung ist 

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/aspectj/lang/Signature 
at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method) 
at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:164) 
at javaapplication9.Main.main(Main.java:31) 
Java Result: 1 



ich weiss nicht was ich da machen soll helft mir bitte


----------



## SlaterB (21. Nov 2006)

bei solch spezischen Fehlern hilft oft google

http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?39,22579,33723#msg-33723
http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?39,22579,48223#msg-48223
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Programming/Programming_Languages/Java/Q_21592308.html
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...r+org/aspectj/lang/Signature&btnG=Suche&meta=
Tenor:
lösche mysql-connector-java-xxy-bin-g.jar


----------



## blue_devil86 (21. Nov 2006)

hab ich gelöscht geht jedoch immer noch nicht


----------



## blue_devil86 (21. Nov 2006)

ach danke dir ging doch ich dachte das hatte ich schon versucht ich danke dir ich danke dir ich danke dir


----------

